# Geheimer / besonderer Ort



## Shadow648 (16. April 2009)

Also..
In HdRO gibt es ja doch recht viele geheime oder besondere Orte.
So gibt es zum Beispiel die 2 Trolle in den Trollhöhen, die Balrogleiche auf der Bergspitze in Moria, Die Runen auf dem Stein auf der Wetterspitze
und auch geheime Höhlen hinter Wasserfällen  oder im Berg.

Ziel dieses Threads ist es möglichst viele dieser besonderen Orte aufzuschreiben undzwar mit Wegbeschreibung ( so dass man es auch finden kann, wenn man möchte) und wer mag auch gerne mit screen.

Ich fange einfach mal an:
Leide rkenne ich noch keine geheimen Höhlen oder ähnliches ( so was mag ich besonders gern. Einfach versteckte Höhlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Deswegen fange ich mal mit einem der bekannteren Dinge an. 
Wenn man von Durins Weg aus nach Tirkazigel geht, dann befindet sich rechts oben ( auf der Karte) die Leiche eines Balrogs!!!

Wenn man dann von dort aus noch etwas höher läuft ( gibt nur einen Weg von dort aus) trifft man einen Signatur-Drachen...
Wozu der allerdings ist weiß ich nicht

Also ich hoffe auf viele Beiträge. Schließlich will jeder mal ein paar besondere Orte ansehen gell?

Gruß
Shadow


----------



## Otakulos (16. April 2009)

Shadow648 schrieb:


> Wenn man von Durins Weg aus nach Tirkazigel geht, dann befindet sich rechts oben ( auf der Karte) die Leiche eines Balrogs!!!



Böse Wissenslücke es ist nicht nur einfach eine Balrogleiche sondern die Leiche DES BALROGS schlechthin das ist nämlich der Balrog der Gandalf in die Tiefe gestürzt hat und schließlich von ihm besiegt wurde.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (16. April 2009)

Ein Balrog macht noch keinen Sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TbD (16. April 2009)

> Böse Wissenslücke es ist nicht nur einfach eine Balrogleiche sondern die Leiche DES BALROGS schlechthin das ist nämlich der Balrog der Gandalf in die Tiefe gestürzt hat und schließlich von ihm besiegt wurde.



Oder einfach, der Balrog von Morgoth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (17. April 2009)

TbD schrieb:


> Oder einfach, der Balrog von Morgoth
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*Ein *Balrog von Morgoth! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (17. April 2009)

Shadow648 schrieb:


> Leide rkenne ich noch keine geheimen Höhlen oder ähnliches ( so was mag ich besonders gern. Einfach versteckte Höhlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mehrere Kommentare:
- Wenn du keine Geheimen Orte kennst, warum nennst du uns dann als allererstes einen ort, der so un-geheim ist, dass er auf der Karte markiert ist?

- Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob wir über das gleiche reden, aber der Ort wo der Balrog tot rumliegt heisst Zirakzigil. Da sind weder ein T noch ein E in dem Wort.

- Drei ausrufezeichen am Ende des Weges zu einem wirklich nicht so geheimen Ort (wie du ja selber sagst). Ich stelle mir bei drei Ausrufezeichen vor, wie der Schreiber von seinem Stuhl aufspringt und das letzte Wort oder den ganzen Satz herausbrüllt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Hab's auf Farons Kommentar hin korrigiert)


----------



## FaronDanteAntagonist (17. April 2009)

@vetaro äähm..Zirakzigil hats kein K? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@thema iwi hab ich im hinterkopf dases in evendim so ne höhle gibt? aber ka mehr wo und wie man hintkommt^^


----------



## Hellgoth (17. April 2009)

es gibt in eregion einen punkt der recht schwer zugänglich ist! sobald man den dortigen aussichtsturm erreicht hat, bekommt man nen neuen titel und den dazugehörigen eintrag im buch der taten! ich denke mal das wissen vieleicht net allzuviele, denn es gibt keinen hinweis das man dort nen BdT-eintrag inklusive dem titel ,der/die höhenrenner/in, bekommt! der ort liegt östlich von pembar, direkt beim T von hulsTenklamm auf dem berg! von unten ist der aussichtsturm relativ gut zu erkennen


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. April 2009)

Bin direkt im zweiten Anlauf raufgekommen.
Gibt aber genug Leute, die es tagelang versucht haben und es nicht hinbekommen haben.

Ich denke, interessanter wären aber Orte, die wirklich sehr gut versteckt sind und die kaum jemand je gesehen hat.
Wie das geheime Hobbit-Dorf oder der Hobbit in Dol Dinen oder wo der war.


----------



## Recc (17. April 2009)

aber der geheimste und wichtigste ort ist ....

das katzenhaus in bree ^^ sollte jeder mal besucht haben


----------



## -bloodberry- (17. April 2009)

Naja, das Katzenhaus ist nicht wirklich geheim und es ist auch nicht schwer zu erreichen.
Man geht einfach rein und fertig. *g*


----------



## Recc (17. April 2009)

aber dafür ist es auch noch langweilig und sinnlos... =)


----------



## Cyberflips (17. April 2009)

Insbesondere weil das Katzenhaus auch noch Bestandteil der Frühlingsquestreihe aus Bree (mit den Blumen und den Geschenken für die Angebetete) ist.

Ich habe ausserdem das Gefühl nicht ganz klar zu sehen, ob mit "geheime Orte" Eastereggs gemeint sind, oder nur alle Orte die nicht gerade auf der Hauptstrasse liegen. Da solltet ihr euch einigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (17. April 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Bin direkt im zweiten Anlauf raufgekommen.
> Gibt aber genug Leute, die es tagelang versucht haben und es nicht hinbekommen haben.
> 
> Ich denke, interessanter wären aber Orte, die wirklich sehr gut versteckt sind und die kaum jemand je gesehen hat.
> Wie das geheime Hobbit-Dorf oder der Hobbit in Dol Dinen oder wo der war.



Naja die beiden sollten aber "geheim" bleiben, da kommt man auch schwerer hin, als bei anderen Orten und wenn das dann fast jeder kennt wäre auch scheiße und es gibt ja leider schon genug Videos -.-


----------



## Dwarim (17. April 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Insbesondere weil das Katzenhaus auch noch Bestandteil der Frühlingsquestreihe aus Bree (mit den Blumen und den Geschenken für die Angebetete) ist.
> 
> Ich habe ausserdem das Gefühl nicht ganz klar zu sehen, ob mit "geheime Orte" Eastereggs gemeint sind, oder nur alle Orte die nicht gerade auf der Hauptstrasse liegen. Da solltet ihr euch einigen
> 
> ...



Apropos Frühlingsfest, sind die Quests vor dem Labyrinth die einzige Möglichkeit an diese Blätter zu kommen?


----------



## Dwarim (17. April 2009)

Hier ist auch ein Thread aus dem offiziellen Codemasters Forum mit Guides zu versteckten Titeln und Belohnungen.


----------



## Gocu (17. April 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Hier ist auch ein Thread aus dem offiziellen Codemasters Forum mit Guides zu versteckten Titeln und Belohnungen.



Der Thread ist eine super Zusammenfassung, nur ich glaube leider nicht ganz das was der TE sucht


----------



## Dwarim (18. April 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Der Thread ist eine super Zusammenfassung, nur ich glaube leider nicht ganz das was der TE sucht



War auch nur so als Hinweis gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


Zum Thema:
Ich kenne leider (zumindest bewusst) keinen besonderen Ort (ausser dem schon genannten Aussichtspunkt mit Titel "..., Der/Die Höhenrenner/in").


----------



## Flixl (18. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Landral (18. April 2009)

@ Flixl
_Hier wurde mal wieder das Paradebeispiel eines absolut sinnlosen Beitrages geliefert. Beiträge nach dem Motto "Ich weiß was, sage es aber nicht und es passt auch nicht hier hin" (deinen Bezug auf Exploits klammere ich hier natürlich aus) sind in meinen Augen und wahrscheinlich auch im Interesse einer Community genauso sinnfrei wie permanente Reply´s gewisser Forenuser mit vielen Beiträgen, in denen anderen ständig und vor allem sehr akribisch deren Fehler, Falschaussagen (subjetiv) u.v.m. unter die Nase gerieben werden. Letztlich dient das wohl nur dem Postcounter oder der Befriedigung des eigenen Egos. Zusätzlich wird leider zu oft und vor allem fälschlicher Weise angenommen, dass eine dressierte Rethorik automatisch auch eine Aussage über den Intellekt treffen lässt und die Richtigkeit der eigenen Worte unterstreicht. Solchem Gehabe mit Ironie zu begegnen, wie zuletzt durch Firun an anderer Stelle hier im Forum, oder eben garnichts zu schreiben (Schauspieler können ohne Bühne schlecht leben) halte ich für angemessen, dennoch wollte ich hier doch einmal mein Statement in Äther meißeln._


Greetz,

Landral

zum Topic:   Ich finde den Thread gut und habe mir gestern auch den Titel (wie oben erwähnt) geholt. Thx dafür^^


----------



## FaronDanteAntagonist (18. April 2009)

für den punkt in eregion..: wie kommt  man rauf: osten, westen, süden oder norden?


----------



## Gocu (18. April 2009)

FaronDanteAntagonist schrieb:


> für den punkt in eregion..: wie kommt  man rauf: osten, westen, süden oder norden?



Im Osten musst du hoch und einen bestimmten Weg gegen Westen laufen. Gibt auch viele Videos dazu


----------



## Vetaro (18. April 2009)

Landral schrieb:


> _gewisser Forenuser mit vielen Beiträgen, in denen anderen ständig und vor allem sehr akribisch deren Fehler, Falschaussagen (subjetiv) u.v.m. unter die Nase gerieben werden. Letztlich dient das wohl nur dem Postcounter oder der Befriedigung des eigenen Egos.
> Zusätzlich wird leider zu oft und vor allem fälschlicher Weise angenommen, dass eine dressierte Rethorik automatisch auch eine Aussage über den Intellekt treffen lässt und die Richtigkeit der eigenen Worte unterstreicht_



Ich hab ja bereits gesagt dass ich es wirklich gut finde, wenn leute in der Lage sind sich (z.B.) mir gegenüber kritisch zu äussern, ohne dass man das Blut aus ihren Mundwinkeln laufen zu sehen scheint.

Ich weiß, dass man als aussenseiter den Eindruck haben muss, dass ich ein bösartiger, perfektionistischer großkotz bin.
Ein Klugscheisser bin ich auf jeden fall, das habe ich auch nicht zu ändern vor. Und ich bin mindestens komparativistisch - also nicht "es muss so gut wie möglich gemacht werden" sondern "es könnte besser gemacht werden".

Ich habe meine Sprechweise nicht dressiert. Das kommt so aus mir raus. Ich versuche damit gar nichts zu unterstreichen, sondern meine Gedanken werden zu solchen Sätzen. Ich habe eine Minute nachgedacht, ob ich den Satz mit dem Blut aus den Mundwinkeln da oben irgendwie anders hätte formulieren können, und keine der möglichkeiten passte mir.

Um nochmal auf den Komparativ zu kommen: Wer in der Lage ist, meine Posts zu lesen, ohne, noch bevor er damit anfängt, sich über mich aufzuregen, wird vielleicht nachvollziehen können, dass in einigen fällen wie diesem hier die kritik angemessen ist. Das war nicht persönlich gemeint. Aber man hätte das echt _besser_ machen können, und deshalb hab ich ihn darauf hingewiesen.

Wenn man meine Beiträge mental vorliest und sich dabei einen nörgelnden Tonfall vorstellt ist es kein Wunder, wenn man das Gefühl hat, es mit einem nörgler zu tun zu haben. Da ist man als Leser aber selber schuld. Dieser Beitrag sollte mit einer entspannten Stimme vorgestellt werden. Die Art von Stimme die einem mitteilt: "Dritter Stock: Haushaltswaren, Elektronik, Dekoration."


----------



## Landral (18. April 2009)

> Dieser Beitrag sollte mit einer entspannten Stimme vorgestellt werden. Die Art von Stimme die einem mitteilt: "Dritter Stock: Haushaltswaren, Elektronik, Dekoration."



Eine gelungene Formulierung und ich werde es nun einfach gemäß deiner Bitte/ Empfehlung machen. Vielleicht gelingt es dir ja deinen Ehrgeiz, der deinen Wort nach aus einer durchweg positiven Intention herrührt, ab und wann etwas zu drosseln. Von Zeit zu Zeit erdrücken deine Worte vielleicht den Ein oder Anderen. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich auch, dass es manchmal nicht schlecht ist, sich seine eigenen Worte ab und zu aus der mgl. Sicht des Empfängers vorzustellen. Nicht immer kommt offensichtlich auch das an was gemeint ist. Naja, letztlich ist das hier ja auch kein "Tribunal" sondern gut gemeint und dem Verständnis im Interesse eines guten gegenseitigen Miteinanders gewidmet. Manchmal ist auch weniger mehr.



Beste Grüße


Landral


----------



## Flixl (18. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Vetaro (18. April 2009)

Ich finde, HdRO könnte sogar gerne noch ein paar mehr geheime Orte von meiner Lieblingssorte haben.
Das ist die Art, die man z.B. in Fable 2 findet: Hinter den Sprechenden Dämonentüren, die man alle auf ihre Weise öffnen muss, findet man diese Orte. Der hier verlinkte geheime Ort ist einer der idyllischsten Plätze die ich kenne, und wenn es ein MMOG wäre, würde ich ihn kaum noch verlassen wollen.

Geheime Orte die eigene Stimmung transportieren (Bettlertreff oder das Tal in der Mitte beim Dunkelhain in WoW z.B.) finde ich am allerbesten. Natürlich sind "vorraussetzungen" um dorthin zu gelangen erstmal unwichtig: Ein schöner ort wo nicht jeder hin kann aber nicht andauernd jeder hin _geht_ reicht mir völlig.

Gute Beispiele für die art Ort die ich meine sind all die abgeschiedenen Plateaus in Caras Galadhon in Lothlorien, wo man zwischen den Blättern herab auf den Ort sehen kann. Und der Pavilion nördlich von Bruchtal.


----------



## Shadow648 (18. April 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ein schöner ort wo nicht jeder hin kann aber nicht andauernd jeder hin _geht_ reicht mir völlig.


Widerspricht sich irgendwie. Wolltest du vielleicht das 1. "nicht" weglassen? Da siehst du mal, dass auch dir mal so ein Fehler unterläuft

Und wenn wir schon beim Meckern sind: Wenn du meinst an meinen Tippfehlern rummeckern zu müssen, dann werde ich das auch mal tun.

Zunächst mal: Ich habe Tirakziegel geschrieben, es heißt aber Zirakzigil.
Das mit dem "E" hatte ich verwechselt, gebe ich gerne zu! Aber jeder hätte es verstanden und keiner braucht von dir noch eine Erläuterung dazu!
Und lange genug nachgedacht hast du wohl auch nicht, um festzustellen, dass das T neben dem Z liegt und das ganze vllt nur ein Tippfehler ist?
Wenn es dir doch bewusst war ist es sogar noch schlimmer! Bei anderen Menschen an Flüchtigkeitsfehlern rummeckern, um zu beweisen wie toll man doch ist.
Wem willst du hier eigentlich was beweisen? Dir selber? Von anderen Leuten bringst du dir so jedenfall keine Bewunderung ein!

Und wenn man schon andere runtermacht um sich selber hervorzuheben, dann sollte man aufpassen, dass einem nicht die selben Fehler unterlaufen.

Zum Beispiel wie bei mir oben Tippfehler, die aus Flüchtigkeit oder Hast entstehen. Hier mal einige wenige Beispiel:



> sind "vorraussetzungen"





> schöner "ort"





> die art Ort []  die ich meine




Bitte fang an weniger arrogant zu sein!
Du warst früher immer sehr hilfsbereit, aber mittlerweile bestehen deine Beiträge nurnoch aus Flames!

Einen schönen Abend noch!
Shadow


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zu den geheimen Orten: Toll was das alles schon zusammengekommen ist! Habe mir den Titel auch bereits geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich interessieren ja vorallem Orte, die bewusst für Spieler verfügbar sind, aber schwer zu finden sind. Eben wie besagte Höhle oder der Pavillion mit dem Titel!

Exploits finde ich eher langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (18. April 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## FaronDanteAntagonist (19. April 2009)

@ Vetaro junge, deine Tipps find ich immer die besten! egal was die anderen hier sagen, meine unterstützung hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und änder dich auf keinen fall!


----------



## Vetaro (19. April 2009)

Ja, das erste Nicht sollte da nicht hin.



> Wenn man meine Beiträge mental vorliest und sich dabei einen nörgelnden Tonfall vorstellt ist es kein Wunder, wenn man das Gefühl hat, es mit einem nörgler zu tun zu haben. Da ist man als Leser aber selber schuld.



Wer in der Lage ist, meine Posts ohne Zähnefletschen zu lesen, dem wird auffallen, dass sie nicht aggressiv, unter-die-nase-reiberisch oder sonstwas geschrieben _und auch nicht so gemeint sind_ sind.
 Der Satz über Tirkazigel war vorsichtig formuliert, weil ich in Betracht zog dass es dort einen Ort geben könnte der echt so heisst. Und du musst wohl zugeben dass jeder, der Zirakzigil _nicht_ kennt und sich aufgrund der Beschreibung auf die Suche gemacht hätte wahrscheinlich ziemlich verwirrt wäre.

Sich danach auf Großschreibungs- und Leerzeichenfehler zu stürzen - ich weiß was du mir damit mitteilen möchtest, aber das ist nicht demütigend. Es zeigt nur, dass du dich ziemlich, und ziemlich unnötig, aufgeregt hast.


@ Flixl:                               .


----------

